# Welches Gaming-Notebook findet ihr besser?



## Maggotcarrier (8. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
mein Preisrahmen für die Anschaffung eines 15' Gaming-Laptops ist um die 1300€ absolute Schmerzgrenze 1500€. Ich habe mal bei zwei Onlineshops eins konfiguriert und hätte gerne ein paar Meinungen wieso und weshalb was gut oder schlecht oder besser ist.

1. Schenker Laptop von mysn.de
http://i45.tinypic.com/15dkkjo.jpg

2.One.de Laptop
http://i45.tinypic.com/15dkkjo.jpghttp://i45.tinypic.com/18yk5y.jpg
Preis ist 1433,27€

bevor jetzt kommt "fünününü für das Geld kriegst du nen abartig geilen Gaming-PC!" ja dessen bin ich mir bewusst aber ich will absolut ein Laptop^^
ich weiß in soweit Bescheid, dass beide Konfigurationen sehr ähnlich sind , die Radeon beim Schenker aber ganz schön besser ist als die 675m beim one.de. Mir geht es darum ob zb. das Display oder die verarbeitung bei einem der beiden deutlich besser /schlechter ist oder was euch generell sympatischer ist.

Für Ratschläge, Änderungsvorschläge, Beurteilungen der verwendeten Onlineshops wäre ich sehr dankbar

Hochachtungsvoll,

Maggotcarrier


----------



## Research (8. August 2012)

It's a Trap!

Du hast 2x das gleiche Bild gepostet...


----------



## fadade (8. August 2012)

Jup, 2x Schenker^^

Aber dazu kann man schon sagen, dass die Konfiguration schon mit das bestmöglichste in dem Preissegment ist! 
Wenn du maximale Leistung möchtest, dann solltest du auch die HD7970M nehmen, Qualität ist bei Schenker wahrscheinlich noch ein bisschen besser. Bei one.de/xmx.de ist die Verarbeitung natürlich auch nicht schlecht, kommt aber ein bisschen auf das Modell an!

Displayqualität/Anschlussvielfalt etc. werden wohl auch sehr ähnlich sein. Für Details könntest du ja mal auf notebookcheck.de unter "Eigene Testberichte" nach Tests über Geräte von ONE und von Schenker suchen


----------



## Maggotcarrier (8. August 2012)

Oh der Fehlerteufel hat zugeschlagen, wurde behoben!
bei notebookcheck haben die one Displays eine normale Standardwertung, die Schenker aber überdurchschnittliche. dafür is das Touchpad irgendwie blöd platziert und man drückt laufend ausversehen drauf...kann man ja bestimmt deaktivieren irgendwie, spiel eh immer mit Maus!


----------



## stadler5 (8. August 2012)

Die Grafikumschaltung Enduro von der 7970m soll etwas zickig sein. Da wäre dein anderer Vorschlag mit der GTX675m und Optimus besser.

Warum bei one nur 12 Monate Garantie und 6 Monate Pickup??
Da sparst du am falschen ende.

Warum nicht das Luna P150EM von Hawkforce


----------



## cosinus1 (8. August 2012)

Maggotcarrier schrieb:


> dafür is das Touchpad irgendwie blöd platziert und man drückt laufend ausversehen drauf...kann man ja bestimmt deaktivieren irgendwie, spiel eh immer mit Maus!


Das Touchpad müsste man eigentlich bei allen Notebooks deaktivieren können, die meisten haben auch eine extra Taste (oder per FN + Taste) um es zu deaktivieren. Das sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## DeltaUnit (13. August 2012)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Notebook speziell für den Gaming Bereich gedacht, da es ja so viele unterschiedliche gibt und ich mich auch in diesem Gebiet nicht so auskenne frage ich euch mal .

Habe dieses gefunden, was meint ihr von diesem: VAIO F Serie | Wählen Sie Ihr VAIO F Serie : Sony
Ist dieses Notebook geeignet speziell fürs Gaming ?

Wäre sehr Nett von euch wenn ihr mir helfen könnt .

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen.
DeltaUnit.


----------



## stadler5 (13. August 2012)

Das Luna P150EM mit 7970m ist in der Grundausstattung schon Stark.

HawkForce - LUNA P150EM 9


----------



## DeltaUnit (13. August 2012)

stadler5 schrieb:


> Das Luna P150EM mit 7970m ist in der Grundausstattung schon Stark.
> 
> HawkForce - LUNA P150EM 9


 
Für den Preis bis 1000 €, kennst du da auch noch eins das zu Empfehlen wäre ?


----------



## stadler5 (14. August 2012)

Ja das Gemeni 15 für 990 Euro mit 2670qm und GTX570/670


----------



## mySN.de (15. August 2012)




----------



## bindi (21. August 2012)

ich habe, als ich ein Gaming-Lappi suchte in threads rumgeschnüffelt.... Da haben ganz viele Leute über ONE rumgemeckert, weil der Service bei Garantiefällen saumäßig sein soll. 

One         - ein jahr bring -in- service  -der auch noch schleppend geht, -zwei jahre gegen heftig Aufpreis!!!
Schenker  - zwei jahre- pick up and return- schnell, nett, kompetent

Aber guck mal selbst unter der Maßgabe nach. Persönlich kann ich sagen: Ich hab mal bei Schenker angerufen, obwohl ich mein Lappi woanders gekauft hab. Ging um die Nachrüstung einer beleuchteten Tastatur. Der Typ am Telefon war super gut drauf und kompetent- echt mal nen nettes Hotlineerlebnis! Kennt man ja auch anders...

Gruß Bindi


----------



## stadler5 (21. August 2012)

@bindi 

na ja Glück gehabt würde ich sagen.


----------



## mySN.de (22. August 2012)

stadler5 schrieb:


> @bindi
> 
> na ja Glück gehabt würde ich sagen.


Und wieder mal eine 1a Nebelkerze von Hawkforce/Krämer-Superfan stadler5. Hochachtung!


----------



## stadler5 (22. August 2012)

> Und wieder mal eine 1a Nebelkerze von Hawkforce/Krämer-Superfan stadler5. Hochachtung!





Tja da könnt ihr euch noch mal eine Große Scheibe von dem Hawkforce Service abschneiden.

Ich war ja mal bei euch und so Kundenfreundlich wie ihr tut seid ihr mal wirklich nicht. Also immer schön locker und auch andere Meinungen und Erfahrungen Akzeptieren.

*(und nicht gleich nach dem Mod heulen das er dies alles hier von mir Löschen soll)*


----------



## fadade (22. August 2012)

Also ich bin nach meiner langen Suche nach einem ~1000€-Gerät jetzt wohl auch bei Schenker gelandet (XMG A522 mit i5 3210M + GTX660M + Rest halt^^)
Konnte letztens ein Samsung 700Z5C und ein ASUS N56VZ testen -> hochwertig, aber viel zu waam + weniger Leistung + keine Ahnung, wie gut da der Support innerhalb der Garantiezeit ist ... mit dem MySN-Support hatte ich bisher in der "Erkundungsphase" noch keine Probleme; Antwort sehr schnell und präzise, anders als z.B. bei ONE/XMX, da hat meine Anfrage locker mal 2,5 Wochen herumgegammelt 
Deswegen würd ich da eher das Schenker nehmen, es sei denn Hawkforce bietet auch ein *Ivy*-Gerät mit ~GT650M an < 1000€


----------



## stadler5 (23. August 2012)

Samsung 700Z5C das stimmt die werden wirklich sehr Heiß. 



> Deswegen würd ich da eher das Schenker nehmen, es sei denn Hawkforce bietet auch ein Ivy-Gerät mit ~GT650M an < 1000€



HawkForce - SCORPIO II W150ERQ ist auch ein Clevo.


----------

